# Abuse victim, territorial, hungry, or something else?



## jsheffield (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello TFO,

My new Russian, Persephone, is quite different from my old Russian, Chili... she's younger, bigger, a better eater, and she might want to eat me.




Since she came to live with us, she seems the picture of health... she eats everything I put down, quickly and eagerly and in vast quantities compared to Chili.




She also takes herself swimming (or at least soaking) every day, in between meals.




Once thing I've noticed especially is that I think she either hates me or sees me as an invader in her quarantine tote or she wants to eat me.

When I peek in to see how she's doing, she looks up at with me with what feels like malice, and will come over to stand under wherever I am. 

When I stick my hand in the tank to put down food or spot-clean or change out the water, she will rush over (insofar as she's able) and try to snap at me.

She doesn't hiss like Chili does, nor does she pull in her extremities much, so I'm wondering what her deal is...

I assume that it must be one of three things:

that she hates me (or people in general)
that she is protecting her territory
that she actually wants to eat me
The odd thing is that Chili, my male Russian, does none of these things... he is incredibly mellow and slow-going and a bit scared of me.

I'd love your thoughts about why Persephone is acting this way, acting differently than Chili, and if there's something I should be doing (or not doing) to help her adapt to life in my creep.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 15, 2020)

She doesn't look abused (good weight, good shell, etc.). Is this the Virginia hitchhiker? (Might explain why she was out on her own.)

*territorial/gravid

*habit - if this succeeded in keeping grabby kid hands from picking her up, yeah, she does it more

*garden-variety newbie skert

The treatment for it would be identical: Move slowly, make sure she knows you are coming. Save a treat item you know she likes (flower, forex); when she is calm and does not snap, give her the treat (you may have to wait an interval for her to calm down - they are smart, she can learn). Remove her from Teh Territory when you want to do housekeeping...this gives you an additional opportunity to give a treat: I put you in the Holding Pen - You get a yummy flower!


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not sure why, my females are always more bold than the males surprisingly. That is one good looking russian. Love the way the black is contrasted with the yellow.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Hello TFO,
> 
> My new Russian, Persephone, is quite different from my old Russian, Chili... she's younger, bigger, a better eater, and she might want to eat me.
> 
> ...


She looks murderous in the first picture. I'm gonna go with she wants to eat you.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 15, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> She looks murderous in the first picture. I'm gonna go with she wants to eat you.



As one lunch item to another, eh?


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 15, 2020)

ZenHerper said:


> Is this the Virginia hitchhiker? (Might explain why she was out on her own.)



Yes, that's her.

J


----------



## Ink (Apr 16, 2020)

I believed I gave you her description as Sassy and really big. LOL
I know nothing about Russian torts and personalities. I am just glad she is healthy. Maybe when the people found her she just came out of hibernation and has been outside a lot longer..


----------



## janevicki (May 1, 2020)

Have treats for her when you step in to see her. My Boxies love earthworms or strawberries. Find out what she likes. make your presence a yummy one. This works for all animals and people too! ?
Hang it there!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2020)

In my opinion, she's looking to you as the food god and thinking you've got something for her to eat. 

Tortoises can't seem to distinguish between the actual food and the person who supplies the food. Manys the time my tortoises have ploughed through the food to get to me instead of stopping to eat the food.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 2, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> She looks murderous in the first picture. I'm gonna go with she wants to eat you.


Holy cats! She scares me...what a face!!!?


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2020)

They can get like this when you get a bold fearless one and then hand feed it a lot.


----------

